# spiny leaf insect egg help



## gecko-mad (May 24, 2009)

hi as you can see buy my signature i need to know how to hatch leaf insect eggs!

all help appreciated


----------



## Kirby (May 24, 2009)

they should just hatch by themselves. 

if i had 40 spiny leaf insect eggs, i would incubate them in the bin.


----------



## bk201 (May 24, 2009)

i just throw all my phasmid eggs into a 10l starmaid tub with cotton wool in the bottom that has a mesh lid/ blue chux and spray them once when they dry out spray them again...im having good results 30 titan eggs hatched out so far this week
basically you dont even need to do that....


----------



## dottyback (May 25, 2009)

pateince is the key, they may take 3 months or 9.


----------



## HerpDr (May 25, 2009)

I put mine in a container with moist peat moss and sat it on top of one of my reptile cages. I was getting one to two hatching a day once they started which took a couple of months.


----------



## gecko-mad (May 25, 2009)

so what you guys are saying is to put them in a seprate container and either spray them every now and then or dont touch them?


----------

